# Installing Fedora 11 on SCSI



## Fox34 (Oct 7, 2009)

Yea, its Fox asking help about linux....me and my buddy got a SICK compaq ml530 server with a compaq smart array scsi layout, and and im trying to install the semi-new fedora 11 on it. It boots the live CD fine, works and what not, then when I go to install it, here's what happens. Formatting compaq smart array...fine. Then it hangs/freezes the system when it hits the "creating file system." I know I can figure this out on my own if anybody really knows what I do, but I would rather consult with you guys hoping someone has some insight on this problem. Please give any input you have. Thanks guys.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2009)

i had a problem like this on the scsi aray on my dell server with my scsi array. what you should see if you can do is when its posting their might be an option...on mine is was CTRL-M it it brought up the settings for my controller. I could do all sorts of stuff with it i think what i had to do was first format each disk then i set it up as raid 0 instead of raid 5 i had to mess with a couple other options to but ill have to go back and look. do you know what kind of controller you have? im kinda in the same boat...after i played with my array fedora installs and works great but no drivers for my net adapter...wereas ubuntu does but ubuntu will install then  auto reboot lol


----------



## Fox34 (Oct 11, 2009)

so after testing with memtest, taking out bad sticks and repseating almost all of them into different slots it passes memtest and let me install fedora with no problems. there were no dead sticks but memtest was rejecting them till i put them into different slots


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2009)

could be

voltage

mem-controller

or an overheat...atleast thats what im banking on for now.


----------

